# I was pushed in at the deep end



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

as illustrated in this photo-shoot.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> as illustrated in this photo-shoot.


and the final shots plus a pdf.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice work as usual Harry


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well done Harry. Nice tutorial.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Looks good ,just how many ear rings do you have. ?, one pair for each day of the long week ?

===



harrysin said:


> and the final shots plus a pdf.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You better watch out BJ; Harry is studying wrestling, in fact he watches it all the time. (Hulk Harry?) :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You maybe right 
I have been watching it also on the TV, I think they call it the WWF Midget Wrestling (little people ) league ...  

===



Mike said:


> You better watch out BJ; Harry is studying wrestling, in fact he watches it all the time. (Hulk Harry?) :jester:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Harry, three thumbs up! (I borrowed one.) :jester:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Harry!!!!
You are a true artisan and jack of all trades. Not to mention being an instructor extraordinaire.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Many ear rings?????????*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Looks good ,just how many ear rings do you have. ?, one pair for each day of the long week ?
> 
> ===


Hey Bob. Harry has ear rings like someone I know has routers.
36=34???/ How can this be Harry? The holes look evenly spaced, and how did you get the dividing head made?
Other wise, nice work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind remarks. Regarding earrings, between Marlene and myself we don't possess a single pair suitable for the stand so I'll give it to either my daughter-in-law or granddaughter, whichever would like it. I can say in all honesty that when given the task I was certain that I was not up to the task, it was shear pig-headiness that made me press on. John told me that it takes him about an hour and a half to make one, I took more like nine hours, taking great care not to stuff it up.
Dave, I just can't figure out how it ended up with only 34 holes which look reasonably spaced when the disk definitely has 36, please count them!
Regarding making the dividing head, I did take lots of photos (surprise, surprise) but it will take a while to sort them for posting.
Bob and Mike, don't forget that a while back I made the folding stool that George posted and I'll bring it over as hand luggage, stand on it, stretch to my full height and clobber you both before running like hell.

I just realised that there wasn't a full shot of the disc so here is one to count the holes. By the way, I didn't use an indexing disc to make this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

The hole pattern will change if the part you are drilling is bigger than the diam.of the index plate and how you mounded the drill,if it was the same diam. it will come out right..

Note how the holes are place in the plate below and the gear box can be use for bigger items or smaller items in diam. but one on one it will change..

G1053 Dividing Head - Type BS-0

G1054 Dividing Head - BS-1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2QBZQM0d_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o74aR0JL1k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXV7eV_WNEI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa398lTv-ug&feature=related
=========



harrysin said:


> Thank you all for your kind remarks. Regarding earrings, between Marlene and myself we don't possess a single pair suitable for the stand so I'll give it to either my daughter-in-law or granddaughter, whichever would like it. I can say in all honesty that when given the task I was certain that I was not up to the task, it was shear pig-headiness that made me press on. John told me that it takes him about an hour and a half to make one, I took more like nine hours, taking great care not to stuff it up.
> Dave, I just can't figure out how it ended up with only 34 holes which look reasonably spaced when the disk definitely has 36, please count them!
> Regarding making the dividing head, I did take lots of photos (surprise, surprise) but it will take a while to sort them for posting.
> Bob and Mike, don't forget that a while back I made the folding stool that George posted and I'll bring it over as hand luggage, stand on it, stretch to my full height and clobber you both before running like hell.
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't get my head around that Bob, my indexing plate lets me lock the chuck in 36 positions 10deg. apart, so the workpiece also stops 36 times. My drilling jig which fits into the tool rest banjo is adjustable for height and forward/backward position. Perhaps a mathematical member will hop in here.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

only 9 hours to make an indexing head, conduct a couple of photo shoots, and make a great project? You set the bar pretty high, my friend!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You have it wrong my friend, it took me nine hours to do the turning! I was being very careful not to stuff it up, I had no spare suitable Sheoak.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> and the final shots plus a pdf.


Yesterday was the birthday of our daughter-in-law and amongst our gifts to her was the earring stand. Today she emailed us this photograph.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is beautiful Harry. I am sure she will treasure it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I appreciate that Bernie. What are your thoughts on the fact that my indexing disk has 36 holes and yet my turning ended with only 34, I've been done!
I can't go along with Bob who says if the turning is bigger than the disk then it will lose holes and if it is the same so will be the turning. Taking this to it's obvious conclusion Bernie, if the turning is SMALLER than the disk, then there will be MORE than 36 holes in the turning. Not being a believer in things like perpetual motion, I can't get my head around the above "logic"


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I am not sure Harry. I would have to take a look and see. I am going to do some experiments when I get some time. I can't wrap my head around it either Harry but that doesn't take much anymore.:lol: Anyway it is beautiful however it came out with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks again Bernie, I too, when I can fit it in will experiment. At the moment I'm about to start on a routing jig for the mini lathe. I don't have a small variable speed router, which I think would be needed to prevent possible burn spots, but it struck me that I do have a Dremel 300, so I've bought one of their plunge router bases which is surprisingly rigid, not the toy that I've always thought so it will be interesting to see if I end up being able to rout flutes etc. on my future turnings, wow, I'm getting ambitious!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Harry. Will be interested to hear about it.


----------

